# I love fat girls



## slowmo77 (Apr 27, 2008)

I just wanted to post some pics of my latest grow. It just goes to show that bagseeds can give you anything. I've had them on 12/12 under 5 42 watt cfls each since germination. they won't produce much and thats ok.


----------



## everything420 (Apr 27, 2008)

You got beautiful kids!

Come show your pics on our website!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 27, 2008)

:yeahthat: looking good :48:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 28, 2008)

*Very nice bagseed babes slowmo77. :hubba: Gonna move this down to the bud pic section since these are bud pics.  *


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 28, 2008)

"It just goes to show that bagseeds can give you anything."
 THIS IS VERY TRUE. THE LADIES LOOK GOOD.(EXPECIALLY GIVEN THE LIGHTS YOUR USIN) GOOD JOB MAN


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 28, 2008)

Well done slowmo, fine healthy plants, thats the beauty of bagseed, you have no idea what you have


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

i know. bagseeds are like the lotto.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i dont see any pics, im pissed, i wanted to look at those fat ladies


----------

